# Court to Allow Wyoming Wolf Hunt



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the Wyoming wolf hunt is back on:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/co...ions-for-wyoming-wolves/ar-AAnL7La?li=AAn4eAA


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Just, shut up and take my money Wyoming.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The bad news is wyoming just raised prices of everything. So a wolf is probably 1 million dollars

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wolf only went up $5. $180 to $185


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

*Comments section*



wyogoob said:


> Looks like the Wyoming wolf hunt is back on:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/co...ions-for-wyoming-wolves/ar-AAnL7La?li=AAn4eAA


Wow the comments after the story are depending on your point scary, ludicrous, ignorant and downright stupid. Talk about a social rift in the nation however, I do find it amusing that the same people trying to save the wolf openly wish for the death of hunters and other humans and I find that pathetic and misguided to say the least


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can someone please outline the necessary steps for a Utah resident like myself to partake in this hunt. Is it a draw? OTC?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Can someone please outline the necessary steps for a Utah resident like myself to partake in this hunt. Is it a draw? OTC?


Wolf Hunting in Wyoming hasn't been reopened yet. When wolf hunting closed in September of 2014 there were 2 types of hunts; statewide and a Trophy hunt. The Trophy hunt area circled Yellowstone N.P., more or less, and had a season, 2 or 3 months. The statewide season was open longer, maybe year-round. You'll have to read the old regulations.

Go to the WY G&F website
Hunting Regulations
Trophy Game
Gray Wolf

There are not very many wolves in Wyoming, 400 or less by most counts.

I think a non-resident could buy a wolf tag over the counter. We sold thousands of them to the non residents.

Try the UWN search engine for WY wolf hunt info.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does this cover the wolves that live in the utah part of Wyoming?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Do it like Idaho and Montana*



Loke said:


> Does this cover the wolves that live in the utah part of Wyoming?


ah, ha, ha

I'm reading that the higher court ruling for the Wyoming wolf hunt may effect, set precedence, towards the re-opening of the wolf hunts in Wisconsin and parts of Minnesota and Michigan. Both Wisconsin and Minnesota have larger wolf populations than Wyoming.

The original problem was the way Wyoming's regulated the wolf hunt outside of the Wyoming Wolf Trophy Hunt Area (an area circling Yellowstone N.P.). The trophy Area has a season, a limited number of tags, lots of rules and regulations. The rest of the state was virtually "shoot on sight all year round", like coyotes. With that type of hunt the Wyoming wolf population could get below the established minimum number of wolves, so they claimed, set by the Feds; 100...or 100 pairs, I can't remember now. So I'm thinking there will be some changes to the wolf regs for the part of the Wyoming that has wolves and is outside of the Trophy Area.

Good grief, if Wyoming would just pattern their wolf hunt after Idaho or Montana there wouldn't be any problem.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Wisconsin wolves*



wyogoob said:


> ah, ha, ha
> 
> I'm reading that the higher court ruling for the Wyoming wolf hunt may effect, set precedence, towards the re-opening of the wolf hunts in Wisconsin and parts of Minnesota and Michigan. Both Wisconsin and Minnesota have larger wolf populations than Wyoming.
> 
> ...


Wolves legally harvested by hunters in 2013:
Wyoming - 63
Wisconsin - 257

see post #34 here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/34193-wolf-hunting-wyoming-4.html

.


----------

